# sensative stomach - red heeler



## MULI (May 17, 2010)

Hi;
i have an amazing red heeler, 1.5 yrs
but he has a very sensative stomach i had a major problem with him about 7 months ago switched several food types untill i found orijen 6 fish.
all was good but now he has developetd sensativity to orijen as well,
my vet says the protein % is much to high (40) - we live in israel and the climate is rather hot - vet claims food should be arround 20% protein.
in any case i would appreciate some help.....
any ideas of a good food for sensative dogs? 
thanks'


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Do you have access to Natural Balance limited ingredient kibbles, Simple Solutions from Wellness or California Naturals from Natura? All are lower in protein and I think all brands have fish formulas if you think that might work best for your dog.


----------



## Enhasa (Feb 6, 2010)

blue buffalo has a new lineup, that is called longetivity.

it is fish based, low in carbs, low in fat.
ethoxyquin free
has vegetables and fruits.

the down side is that it is relatively expensive.
4 pounds for $18 at petsmart.


----------



## JonnyNutro (Mar 29, 2010)

Before I became a Nutro Pet Nutrition Specialist, I had a St. Bernard with a very sensitive stomach. I switched her to the "Nutro Natural Choice Chicken, Rice, and Oatmeal" recipe and everything cleared up. Since then, Nutro makes two very good recipes for sensitive stomach and sensitive skin, "Venison and Whole Brown Rice" and "Herring Meal, Rice, and Potato". Depending on the food intolerance of your dog, usually one of those will solve the problem. 

Have you had your veterinarian do allergy panels? That would be highly recommended. Having the allergy panel results will help you zero in on exactly what your dog can eat without any serious issues and it will allow you to skip the foods which incorporate anything on that list to which your dog is allergic or sensitive. The allergy panel is worth much more than all the opinions on this forum put together.


----------



## Aussie_Lover (Apr 13, 2009)

MULI said:


> Hi;
> i have an amazing red heeler, 1.5 yrs
> but he has a very sensative stomach i had a major problem with him about 7 months ago switched several food types untill i found orijen 6 fish.
> all was good but now he has developetd sensativity to orijen as well,
> ...


I don't know if you can get it in Israel or not but Blue recently introduced a line called Basics for dogs with food sensitivities. There is a Salmon and Potato formula and a Turkey and Potato formula. You might want to go to their website and check out the ingredients if it is available where you live.


----------

